# Nano tank filter safety



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

Hi Folks

I have the Seachem Tidal 35 HOB filter on my 30 litre nano tank:






No livestock in the tank yet, but I'm looking to either add some of my Phoenix Rasbora (2cm fish) or some Kubotai Rasbora (again 2cm fish) and possibly attempt a breeding programme in there.

My concern is the intake on this filter - the grid gaps are wider than they look and an adult Rasbora could easily swim in there head first, let alone it becoming a baby blender. I'm debating removing it once the tank has cycled, but thought maybe I could superglue thin slabs of black sponge over the grids and intake areas. Or maybe use a fine wire mesh?

I really like the filter and the options it allows in its generous media basket for its size, but I'm finding so much aquarium equipment does not cater for micro-fish. This filter is super quiet in the bedroom too.

Can anyone think of a better solution or suggest more appropriate equipment for my needs? I'd rather not have an air-pump sponge filter in there if I can help it.

Cheers!


----------



## dcurzon (12 May 2021)

cut a sponge block to fit over it.  also acts as a prefilter 
or cut down an old pair of stockings


----------



## Wookii (12 May 2021)

I would say 30 litres is too small for anything other than shrimp, some people might disagree and suggest keeping some dwarf rasbora in that small a tank, but most definitely not Kubotai, they're very active fish.

That aside, I used this to line the filter slots on my Tidal 55:









						1m x 0.8m PLASTIC NET STRONG BLACK FLEXIBLE HDPE INSECT FISH MESH SCREEN FINE2mm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1m x 0.8m PLASTIC NET STRONG BLACK FLEXIBLE HDPE INSECT FISH MESH SCREEN FINE2mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

dcurzon said:


> cut a sponge block to fit over it.  also acts as a prefilter
> or cut down an old pair of stockings


Thank you @dcurzon - the stockings idea is great - I will be seeking permission from the boss 👍



Wookii said:


> I would say 30 litres is too small for anything other than shrimp, some people might disagree and suggest keeping some dwarf rasbora in that small a tank, but most definitely not Kubotai, they're very active fish.



Cheers @Wookii , I didn’t know that. A quick google tells me you're not the only one that thinks this for 30L tanks. Think I’m ruling out the Kubotai in there then. You would have thought their tiny bioload would mean it was possible, but I don’t want to make fish unhappy.

I may try the breeding plan however, using my Phoenix Rasbora, because it would be a case of encouraging a couple pairs to spawn and then return them to the main tank - then bring up the fry in the 30L to join the main shoal later on. If not and the Phoenix are miserable, its only a short walk across the landing to the bigger tank 🙂



Wookii said:


> That aside, I used this to line the filter slots on my Tidal 55:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant, thanks for that! I hadn’t seen anyone else had one of these tidals. I'll see what I can come up with 👍


----------



## Wookii (12 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Thank you @dcurzon - the stockings idea is great - I will be seeking permission from the boss 👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not so much the bio-load, it's more to do with the activity levels of the fish, and trying to give them an environment that gives them sufficient room to move about. Something that is always tricky given we are putting fish in relatively (compared to a section of river or lake) tiny glass box.

I have some Kubotai in my 100 litre tank, and they are lovely fish, but they can be feisty with one another, and regularly chase each other off - so you need a bit of space to allow them to get away from one another. It also takes them a fraction of a second to get from one end to the other in my 60cm tank, so I often wonder myself if I'd see more natural behaviour from them in a 1200-1800mm tank.

Yep, that plastic mesh is great, I've used it numerous times where I want to ensure shrimp or fish can't get through. For the Tidal, just take it apart, cut a piece to size, and superglue in place inside the intake compartment.


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

Wookii said:


> It's not so much the bio-load, it's more to do with the activity levels of the fish, and trying to give them an environment that gives them sufficient room to move about. Something that is always tricky given we are putting fish in relatively (compared to a section of river or lake) tiny glass box.
> 
> I have some Kubotai in my 100 litre tank, and they are lovely fish, but they can be feisty with one another, and regularly chase each other off - so you need a bit of space to allow them to get away from one another. It also takes them a fraction of a second to get from one end to the other in my 60cm tank, so I often wonder myself if I'd see more natural behaviour from them in a 1200-1800mm tank.
> 
> Yep, that plastic mesh is great, I've used is numerous times where I want to ensure shrimp or fish can't get through. For the Tidal, just take it apart, cut a piece to size, and superglue in place inside the intake compartment.



Thanks again Wookii and that makes sense. I think I've landed on the right choice for my 60L as the Phoenix Rasbora make great use of the space - top, bottom, amongst the foliage and front and centre - as well as getting together in a display team for the Amanos! I think a densely planted tank with loads of nooks and crannies makes their world feel bigger too. Do Kubotai come from faster flowing waters, because the Phoenix can't handle much flow at all.

I think all this will culminate in me getting a bigger tank next year, I'd like more options!


----------



## dw1305 (12 May 2021)

Hi all, 


dcurzon said:


> cut a sponge block to fit over it. also acts as a prefilter


<"I'd do that">, you <"can sew">, or superglue, the sponge together.  

If it it too difficult to fit a sponge, because of the shape of the intake? I'd go for @Wookii 's mesh, or @dcurzon 's tights, but a sponge would definitely be my first choice. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (12 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Thanks again Wookii and that makes sense. I think I've landed on the right choice for my 60L as the Phoenix Rasbora make great use of the space - top, bottom, amongst the foliage and front and centre - as well as getting together in a display team for the Amanos! I think a densely planted tank with loads of nooks and crannies makes their world feel bigger too. Do Kubotai come from faster flowing waters, because the Phoenix can't handle much flow at all.
> 
> I think all this will culminate in me getting a bigger tank next year, I'd like more options!



According to Seriously Fish:



> . . . inhabits calm to moderately-flowing stretches of well-oxygenated headwaters and minor tributaries . . . .



Mine tend to stay in slightly higher flow areas, unlike the Embers which tend to seek out slacker water.

I've not kept Phoenix Rasbora (Merah), but my Chilli's (Brigittae) like a bit of flow.


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> <"I'd do that">, you <"can sew">, or superglue, the sponge together.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darrel - I can't sew, but I do have an unholy amount of superglue when I thought I'd need litres for my first scape (I barely used half of one small tube!). I'll try to figure out what shapes work best with the awkward intake design and what can be fashioned from my scraps.


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

Wookii said:


> According to Seriously Fish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah that's good to know, thanks. Also confirms minimum tank size of 60x30. 

I'm surprised your Chilis like a bit of flow, I thought they liked it dark and slow. I'd really like to get some one day - but I am so limited by what can be obtained from here and the shop I order through have a habit of getting livestock I didn't ask for.


----------



## Wookii (12 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Ah that's good to know, thanks. Also confirms minimum tank size of 60x30.
> 
> I'm surprised your Chilis like a bit of flow, I thought they liked it dark and slow. I'd really like to get some one day - but I am so limited by what can be obtained from here and the shop I order through have a habit of getting livestock I didn't ask for.



I suspect they'd probably prefer it slower, and definitely more 'black water', but they do willingly swim in the stronger flow at the top of the tank - possibly because they might think some food is in the offing.


----------



## Hufsa (12 May 2021)

My chilis have been happier after I reduced flow, although before it was very overkill. They like to "stand" in the neutral areas and show off to each other inside tall plants. I think they cope better with a little rapid swimming now and then when they dont have to be in it all the time


----------



## ScaperJoe (12 May 2021)

Hufsa said:


> My chilis have been happier after I reduced flow, although before it was very overkill. They like to "stand" in the neutral areas and show off to each other inside tall plants. I think they cope better with a little rapid swimming now and then when they dont have to be in it all the time



yeah my Phoenix seem to love it when I turn the eheim skim 350 on for a couple minutes. They get right in the flow and colour up like it’s mating season. They hated the first lily pipe I had and were constantly battling the whirlpool, but the occasional burst in water movement seems to make it party time. Maybe it simulates monsoon somehow?


----------



## ScaperJoe (22 May 2021)

So this is what I went with in the end.

3 pieces of sponge to close the back up, 2 wedged nicely and I superglued a third piece to link them together - which means the whole piece is removable if needed.

I've then used mosquito mesh to cover the grids on the left and front. I'm hoping this will make the filter safe for potential fry, but I'm sure I have compromised the filter's ability. I think the mesh will gunk up quickly, but seeing as I might be moving to an Oase Filtosmart Thermo 100 soon, I figured I would give this a go.

I'm loving the trial and error aspect of this hobby (where there is no danger to life)  - Its all just one big experiment really!


----------

